# Pre-empting depression?



## egymedve (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and I hope I can get some advice. My wife is currently in a temporary job that she hates and ever since graduating from university 2 years ago she hasn't found a proper direction in her career and is feeling lost and hopeless. She is a very creative person and is ultimately looking for a job that will let her fulfill her creative ambition. For now, though, she'd be happy with a job that she didn't hate going to every day. She has some bad days, for example today when she was rejected for a promising job with no real explanation, and it's on days like this I fear for her a bit. I don't believe she is depressed, as any bad days and feelings are caused by this one problem, but I'm scared that if things go on like this for much longer her feelings of hopelessness and low self-esteem will start happening more often and she might become depressed. I think what I'm asking is: when do you realise the difference between someone who is understandably unhappy because she cannot find a good job and someone who is depressed? I try and support her as much as possible, cheer her up etc. but what signs should I look out for that suggest it's getting worse?

Sorry if I'm not clear on what I'm talking about, as I said I'm new here and not sure how this forum works. Any advice etc. would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Everyone is different. Like some people eat too much when they get depressed (comfort food) and some people don't eat at all (loss of appetite). Some people withdraw for days on end. Some people have mood swings more often. 

Just when she gets down, and what all depressed people need and need often, remind her of all she can still be thankful for, and that there is always hope for the future and not to give up. Depressed people need someone there always turning their eyes toward the sunshine and away from the rain. Positive outlook, but with understanding and empathy.

When I get depressed, I want to sleep more often, have a hard time dragging myself out of bed, get tired and irritable more often, let stuff go like housework and stuff I love to do. Don't feel like eating.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

egymedve said:


> For now, though, she'd be happy with a job that she didn't hate going to every day.


Happiness is not found outside of ourselves. I've suffered from depression most of my adult life and nothing made it better. Could have had the most fabulous job out there and I would have still been miserable.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

For me, I would not stay in a job I wasn't happy in, period. I see to many people who do this for various reasons, and really its just not worth being miserable. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

People have to work to survive. Sometimes they have to work in a position they hate just to make the money to survive. They can always strive for a better position though. With this economy, you don't always have a choice.


----------

